# Midwest Industries Batwing Tricycle



## JimInSC (Mar 4, 2018)

Hi, newbie here (or "training wheels" - lol - that's funny!).  Picked up a Midwest Industries Batwing Tricycle this afternoon and am curious if anyone knows anything about them.  Its in pretty good shape, considering.  It's red and white, metal wheels with hard rubber tires (missing one rear tire), has a white metal seat and a horn (inop) on the batwing handlebar.  Missing one grip and the rubber on both pedals.  Has two decals, one on the frame and one on the front.  Looks to be all original.

Any information would be appreciated!


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 4, 2018)

Jim I asked the mods to move this to the "Riding Toys" section so you will get some visibility. V/r Shawn


----------



## JimInSC (Mar 4, 2018)

Okay, thank you!


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Mar 5, 2018)

Purdy cool lil ride , at least it doesn't need training wheels 

P.s I like your avatar.


----------



## ridingtoy (Mar 5, 2018)

There's a few photos of a Midwest batwing model on this web page still with pedal blocks: https://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/vintage-tricycle-cerca-1950-midwest-150734229
The original grips on these batwing trikes were usually the pointed type. This probably does date to the 1950s based on the decal design and metal seat style. I remember seeing a couple of them around the neighborhood when I was a young kid in the 1950s.

Dave


----------



## JimInSC (Mar 5, 2018)

Very nice Scout, A.S.!  I'm more on the tractor side of IH.  I have a pair of '51 models, one a Cub and one an H.

Dave, thanks for the info on the Batwing.  1950's, huh?  Possibly '40s?    But '50's is good.  It'll match my tractors!


----------

